#ubuntu-us-co 2011-10-01
<jderose> neat - http://thisisthecountdown.com/
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-10-02
<YodaRULZ> Hi
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-09-27
<mfisch> I didn't even know we had an IRC channel!
<MagicFab___> joey o/
<joey> MagicFab___: aloha!
<joey> oh you are in town already?
<MagicFab___> FunnyLookinHat, o/
<MagicFab___> joey, sure
<joey> well in town = Denver. I'm an hour north
<MagicFab___> yes, Denver/Aurora :)
<MagicFab___> joey, what ar eyou up to these days?
<MagicFab___> I noticed the new "IT Risk and Compliance.." position :) nice.
<joey> yeah I came back in off rotation from Linaro
<joey> atm I'm improving security items
<joey> and just getting a handle on what we have for Legal
<MagicFab___> is anyone else than FunnyLookinHat  admin for the team at loco.ubuntu.com? We need to add tomorrow's Hour there :)
<MagicFab___> yummy, legal.
<MagicFab___> -> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1444/detail/ I am trying to see if I can add the event myself
<joey> MagicFab___: it appears I can
<MagicFab___> joey, it looks like you could add the event there
<joey> 18:00 to  ?
<MagicFab___> I'd say 18 to 21,
<MagicFab___> knowing that the "core' is the first hour :)
<joey> k, I'm doing it now in case anyone else stumbles on us here
<MagicFab___> k
<joey> fab, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/coloradoteam/1997/detail/
<MagicFab___> woah, that was faster than in my team :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Yo
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm here.
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh it's just you...
 * FunnyLookinHat goes back to code.
<MagicFab___> :D
<MagicFab___>  /kick code
<Garheade> Hello all
<MagicFab___> FunnyLookinHat, this is exactly what I told you about yesterday: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=6753
<FunnyLookinHat> MagicFab___, oh this is cool!
<FunnyLookinHat> thx
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-09-28
<mmahan> hail FunnyLookinHat !
<mmahan> I saw your r/denver post about this evening.
<FunnyLookinHat> MITCH
<FunnyLookinHat> I didn't post in /r/denver - I wonder who did....
<mmahan> hmm, *shrugs*
<mmahan> What time are you guys going to be over there?
<FunnyLookinHat> 6:00
<mmahan> excellent.
<mmahan> I will see you there.
<FunnyLookinHat> I won't be there too long tonight - probably about an hour... but I think most people will be staying ltaer
<FunnyLookinHat> Slick
<mmahan> I live a block or two away; so not biggie.
<mmahan> I also saw the LoCo membership coming up for renewal; that get sorted out?
<FunnyLookinHat> mmahan, Yeah the new guy is going to run game on it
<mmahan> FunnyLookinHat, awesome.
<FunnyLookinHat> mmahan, When did you move downtown?  I thought you were up near FoCo ?
<mmahan> Just moved downtown last month.
<mmahan> I have a killer pad at 20th / Lawrence.
<mmahan> Could make for a good meeting place (900 sq ft balcony)
<mmahan> gotta run, catch you this evening.
